# Jblearning vs emtprep vs emt-national



## EMS166 (Sep 25, 2012)

So as I asked in my previous post about the best study guide for NREMT-P I've narrowed my choice down to 3 websites... Which do you find to be the best? Thanks in advance!  


emt-national-training.com

Jblearning.com

Emtprep.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2012)

I've used JB learning with great success. Haven't use the others so I can't speak to them.


----------



## Coe45 (Sep 25, 2012)

I just passed my basic today, and I used JB. The questions
Seemed very similar to the nremt. But that's just basic, but I've heard of medics using it as well


----------



## EMS166 (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome thanks so much!


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 26, 2012)

Some ppl from my Medic class who failed their first nr attempt got Jb and passed on their second.


----------



## EMS166 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------

